# Gras - also normales Gras - unter  Wasser?



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich beobachte an verschiedenen Stellen - auch in der Tiefe von 30 cm - dass da Dinge wachsen, die aussehen wie Gras. Kann es sein, dass Grassamen - also von Gartengras - wenn dieser in Wasser fällt und "absäuft", dort keimt und jetzt da Gras am Teichboden wächst?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Moin.

Zum 'keimen unter Wasser' kann ich nichts sagen; allerdings ist es bei mir auch so, dass im Uferbereich Gras wächst; allerdings 'wuchert' es von obern hinein.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

wenn es sehr dünne, drehrunde Hälmchen sind, und sie einen dichten Rasen bilden, dann hast Du wahrscheinlich Eleocharis acicularis in Deinem Teich, eine Mini-Binsenart.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Werner,

nein - Nadelsimse ist es nicht - die habe ich zwar im Teich, die wächst aber bisher nicht so gut bei mir.

Dieses Gras sieht wirklich wie Gras aus - vielleicht auch das frühe Stadium einer größeren Pflanze - aber ich hab echt keinen Plan, was für eine das sein sollte - für mich siehts nur aus wie Gras.

Hab mal versucht ein Foto zu machen, im Bachlauf gings ganz gut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

ich halte das nicht für Gras. Vermutlich ist es wie Du sagst die Jugendform einer Teichpflanze. Es könnte sich um ein Froschlöffelgewächs handeln, aber ebensogut um ein __ Pfeilkraut oder __ Igelkolben oder sonst noch was. Die sehen sich als kleine Pflanzen oft verdammt ähnlich. Ich hab dieses Jahr einen ganze Kiste 'lanzettlicher __ Froschlöffel' bei mir rumstehen, die sich dann als brennender __ Hahnenfuß entpuppt hat. Als ich sie getopft habe (März), war ich absolut überzeugt es sei der Froschlöffel.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Juchu - hi Werner,

also dann lass ich das mal wachsen, muss was außerordentlich stark versamendes sein, aber die Spannung wird steigen   

Danke Dir


----------

